# Wilen / Ames Dust Collection System



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

After eleven years my Wilen / Ames Dust Collection System is starting to show wear.










I pray I can find replacement parts that last as long.


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

Ames is now owned by True Temper and they still make a GREAT product. Apparently Wilen is still in business and still making GREAT products. I hear Home Depot and Lowes still sell replacement parts for both.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Ames is now owned by True Temper and they still make a GREAT product. Apparently Wilen is still in business and still making GREAT products. I hear Home Depot and Lowes still sell replacement parts for both.
> 
> - Kelster58


Oh, Kelly, that's great news. Thank you!


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Gee, I don't know, Ron. I think with a little routine maintenance you'll be handing those down to your grandchildren.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Gee, I don t know, Ron. I think with a little routine maintenance you ll be handing those down to your grandchildren.
> 
> - Ripper70


Well, Ripper, the collection piece may indeed outlast us both, but the working part of the system is starting to fray a bit. Some of the finer particles are being left behind. LOL!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Sorry I can't help, Ron. Foxfire used to sell dust collection systems that were made up there in Rabun County, but they don't list them any more. Though you could pop up on a weekend and ask the gal who makes them… I probably won't get down there again for a couple years.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Sorry I can t help, Ron. Foxfire used to sell dust collection systems that were made up there in Rabun County, but they don t list them any more. Though you could pop up on a weekend and ask the gal who makes them… I probably won t get down there again for a couple years.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Thanks, Dave. Yes, Foxfire in Mountain City … been there a few times. Currently no dust collector parts on hand, but I did find some killer clove soap. Perhaps a special order … LOL!

And, please let me know if you do pop down in the next couple of years!


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> After eleven years my Wilen / Ames Dust Collection System is starting to show wear.
> 
> I pray I can find replacement parts that last as long.
> 
> - Ron Aylor


Thats interesting, I truly hope you can find parts for that system.
If you can not find replacement parts I can recommend a dust collection system that originates from the Philippines. Mine is fantastic and sometimes she even helps with assembly work. I've attached a picture.

see


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> After eleven years my Wilen / Ames Dust Collection System is starting to show wear.
> 
> I pray I can find replacement parts that last as long.
> 
> ...


Priceless!!


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

I was going to make a joke about an inexpensive Harbor Freight dust collection system, but they only sell push brooms.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

> And, please let me know if you do pop down in the next couple of years!


Definitely will. There's been some shakeup in the management at Foxfire since last I was down. I figure I need to meet the new folks one of these days. But this summer is already looking like it's booked up.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> I was going to make a joke about an inexpensive Harbor Freight dust collection system, but they only sell push brooms.
> 
> - MrPink


Shop is too small for a push_ system! LOL!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> And, please let me know if you do pop down in the next couple of years!
> 
> Definitely will. There s been some shakeup in the management at Foxfire since last I was down. I figure I need to meet the new folks one of these days. But this summer is already looking like it s booked up.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Sounds good. What's your affiliation with Foxfire? Are you familiar with the Dillard House?


----------



## Oldtool (May 27, 2012)

Ron, I know you want to be a hand tool woodworker, but technically - does clean up actually fall into that category?


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Ron, I know you want to be a hand tool woodworker, but technically - does clean up actually fall into that category?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too funny! Can you imagine the fumes?


----------



## Mr_Pink (May 20, 2017)

Ron, I know this is a bit off topic, but how are those new LED light bulbs working out for you?


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey Ron, I think that dust collection system you have would be considered vintage.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Ron, I know this is a bit off topic, but how are those new LED light bulbs working out for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No LEDs here my friend, but that hand crank generator looks interesting. I might have to have to have a foot treadle, though. LOL!


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Hey Ron, I think that dust collection system you have would be considered vintage.
> 
> - doubleDD


I really have had that broom for eleven years … honest!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

> Sounds good. What's your affiliation with Foxfire?


Bought the books years ago. Started donating a while back. Went down to visit almost four years ago to see the place in person. Decided if I ever moved to the south with all the good biscuits and BBQ, they'd have to bury me in a piano case.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> ... Decided if I ever moved to the south with all the good biscuits and BBQ, they d have to bury me in a piano case.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


Ah … that sounds like perhaps you found the Dillard House!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

Among other places, Ron. Seemed like every ten miles there was a place to tempt me.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

> Among other places, Ron. Seemed like every ten miles there was a place to tempt me.
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


LOL! Welcome to the Deep South!


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

That's what all the nice waitresses who brought me "a couple biscuits while you decide what's for dinner, honey" said, Ron. I'd pull in dirty and tired from a day on the motorcycle and they'd fix me up with biscuits and sweet tea while I looked over the menu.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

And then it was … "Honey, do you need a to go box?" ... followed by … "No ma'am, I'll eat it here!"


----------

